# how to mount someone elses HD from a remote computer? (aka a friend across the street



## Mac Osxtopus (Jun 2, 2002)

Could someone tell me how to mount someone elses hard drive if they're not connected by a cable like a network? like tcp/ip file sharing or something


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 2, 2002)

In OSX?

It's easy.

From the Finder go to the "Go" menu
select Connect to server
type afp://IP_OF_FRIEND

tada!


----------



## chenly (Jun 2, 2002)

Just wanted to add that AFP is Apple File Protocol, and that it is IP-based, in case either of those things weren't made clear in the above post.


----------



## uoba (Jun 3, 2002)

File Sharing is turned!


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *File Sharing is turned! *


On!


----------



## uoba (Jun 4, 2002)

I actually meant turned the other way, it get's embarrassed easily


----------

